# prepping judges paneling?



## JusticeBeaver (Jul 14, 2011)

I have an obscene amount of judges paneling in my living room. It's like living inside a tree. the wife has dictated that it will be painted. The paneling appears to be veneered plywood of some sort with solid wood for trim. so I assume it's varnished but I don't really know how to tell other than saying "it's glossy".

My understanding is that I need to clean/degloss with TSP, sand, prime, then paint. the trim work that makes up the boxes makes for a lot of sanding. Is a multimaster or the like worth it to speed this along? or should I just use a sponge? would a liquid sandpaper be adequate and/or faster?

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I was thinking blindfold.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Palm sander for the flat surfaces steel wool for the contours, this is cheaper than who knows how much chemicals would cost. It's not like stripping the finish you just need to scratch it up enough to give gripping surface (teeth) for the new paint. Like 100/120 grit paper and 00 steel wool. Make sure you use dust masks and good eye protection. Vacuum with a brush attachment and tack rag befor starting the new finish. Personally I wouldn't paint it either but at least I have given you constructive information. Try a little alcohol on a hidden area to see if it softens up, it may have been shellaced. If it doesn't soften/dissolve it's a varnish or poly.

MIKE


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Jul 14, 2011)

Tim and cr, I'm picturing ya'll like the two old guys who sit in the balcony at the muppet show and heckle….and I love it! I should have known asking that question here would be like asking **************************************** how to get out of marrying my cousin!

And thanks mike, I hadn't thought about steel wool for the contous.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^appreciate that humor, Justice Harbor freight makes a Fein-like tool for peanuts. Even if you blazed through a couple of them, it might be good money spent to get the project done. Mike's got some good advice. If you're not lucky enough for it to be shellac, on such a large expanse, I'd probably go with a gel paint remover and just fashion some trowels out of wood to scrape that nasty stuff away. I guess others are alluding to the fact that it's a well known woodworking sin to paint hardwoods, but you're kind of at the mercy of the better half. I know I am


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Ceraly, if you're gonna be wupped into doing this project, sand any rough areas, wipe the entire surface down with vinegar, then prime the entire area with Kilz primer. This should seal in any impurities that would mess up your paint job. Remember, there's no going back. This post is for educational purposes only, since I would never do anything like this. Don't get any Kilz on yer skirt ;-)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Tim, Kilz is one of those great discoveries that I made many years ago. My fiance had never heard of it when we bought our house and I looked like an absolute genius. I still prefer the oil based variety, although it's a real bear to work with. Good stuff, man.


----------

